

Show HN: Songtrain – Collaborative, local playlists made easy - bleventh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/songtrain/id932957503?mt=8

======
darrenkclee
This is fantastic! Any ETA on Spotify support?

~~~
bleventh
No eta yet but it's number 1 on the todo list

